# Audio vom Raspberry Pi 3 zum Verstärker per Bluetooth



## Slizzzer (15. Oktober 2016)

Moin,
ich probiere hier gerade mit meinem Raspbery 3 und bluetooth rum.
Ich versuche Audio vom Raspberry an meinen Yamaha RX-V479 per Bluetooth zu streamen.
Kommt auch an, aber mit reichlich Aussetzern!
Kann ich das mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen ändern? Von der Logik her müsste doch eigentlich auf dem Verstärker ein Pufferspeicher vorhanden sein, der erstmal die Daten zwischenspeichert und dann zur "Verarbeitung" weiter leitet. Am Yamaha find ich dazu aber nix.
Oder liegt das am Bluetooth-Chip des Pi?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Halfbax (15. Oktober 2016)

Wie weit ist dein Raspi vom Empfänger entfernt? Sind Störquellen zwischen dem beiden Modulen? Zum Beispiel ein  (weit daher geholt) Gehäuse aus Aluminium.


----------



## Slizzzer (25. Oktober 2016)

Moin,
danke für Deine Antwort.
Bin erst jetzt mal wieder zum rumtüddeln gekommen.
Vom Verstärker ist der Pi rund 6 m entfernt. Keine Hindernisse.
Ich habe nochmal eine Beachgroove mit dem Pi gekoppelt. Damit kann ich hier mal etwas rumlaufen und testen, ab wieviel Abstand der Kontakt abbricht. So 3-4 m scheint die Grenze zu sein. Wobei die Beachgroove-Box sich irgendwie einzupendeln scheint. Am Anfang sind immer ein paar Aussetzer, dann scheint die Box zu cachen und das Abspielen wird stabiler.

Ich hatte mir da etwas mehr von versprochen. Werde nochmal einen USB-Bluetooth-Dongle testen.

Gruß


----------

